# Questions about New Form 80



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I am filling the form 80, and I got the following queries. Could some body please help me with this?

1) Are all fields required? or we can leave some of them?

2) What evidence is required with form 80.. for example, address, parent, sibling info etc.. Any document required with form 80 itself? 

3) "*Suburb of birth*": How accurate this has to be?

4) "*Work*" telephone number: I dont think so that I have this.. cause we dont have phones given to us at work place...So what to enter here?

5) *Email Addresses*: I had in my entire life some over 20 different email addresses... some of them I dont even remember anymore... How much email addresses are required here? Also it says put work email address... So my old work email addresses dont work anymore... what to do here?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- Yes, and no you cannot (unless it says skip this if the answer to that question is Yes or No)

2- No evidence required unless requested by the CO

3- As accurate as can be

4- Company switchboard #

5- Write as much as you can remember, old work email addresses that are no longer active can be excluded.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

1) Only those fields which can be provided with reliable info. 

For instance there is a section "DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER CURRENT PASSPORT OR TRAVEL DOCUMENT?" I don't have one so I ticked "NO" and skipped the other question related in this section.

2) No evidence is required for form 80. 

4) You can provide official contact number of the company you work for.

5) You must provide at least one e-mail. On the other hand what's the point to provide e-mail which you don't remember password for or how can you provide an e-mail which you don't remember?


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Yes, and no you cannot (unless it says skip this if the answer to that question is Yes or No)
> 
> 2- No evidence required unless requested by the CO
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...

I hope no one is calling the company switchboard number... cause no one pics that up... we ran short of a receptionist since few months... 

And for the email addresses, you mean to say every fancy crazy name email address I created as a kid?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> I hope no one is calling the company switchboard number... cause no one pics that up... we ran short of a receptionist since few months...
> 
> And for the email addresses, you mean to say every fancy crazy name email address I created as a kid?


no one will call unless you are jinxed and awfully unlucky to get picked up for employment verification

No, at least the ones you remember and still use now.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

more questions:

6) Work History / "Employment" chart: 

(a) What to enter for the company that is closed? Their address is no longer valid.. is it ok to enter that?

(b) How to enter more work history in Part T? because this part F has a grid/table.. but Part T is simple lines...

(c) How much duties are needed in such a small space under the column "Occupations and duties"?!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> more questions:
> 
> 6) Work History / "Employment" chart:
> 
> ...


a- write the latest address and mention that the company is defunct.

b- Write the question number, then merge the grid cells into one cell in the other one, use comma as a separator

c- as much as you can fit there


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> a- write the latest address and mention that the company is defunct.
> 
> b- Write the question number, then merge the grid cells into one cell in the other one, use comma as a separator
> 
> c- as much as you can fit there


ok.. so what to do when part T is also finished? shall I make another copy of that page?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> ok.. so what to do when part T is also finished? shall I make another copy of that page?


that can do, or any other sheet in the same format. I made a table in MS Word and printed it and they accepted it


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

I got another concern that even caused me some issues with ACS... its about dates..

For example, lets say I worked from 1st Jan to 30 Dec of an year, then the next job is from 1st jan to whatever... does this mean i am missing 1 month between dec and jan? because thats what happened once before.. they didnt count days, only months and so dec meant nothing...

any idea what to do here? most of my graduation and job dates run like this...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

More questions (sorry but Form 80 is painful):

7) [IMP] Dates issue as explained in the above post.

8) Can Part T be used such that I can continue a point in the next line? or is it 1 point per line?

9) "Employment": What about all the unemployed period before the first job? Can I just simply put all that under 1 account of "Never Worked Before"? or do I have to break it into school, high school, university etc?

10) Do I fill form 80 by hand? because it says at the first page "Please use a pen", however its a pdf with form fields that can be filled and printed..

11) "Employment": Whats the "Date To" for current job? Can I enter "ToDate"?

Thanks..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

12) is it ok to answer the question "D*o you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?*" with "No"? I mean I hope this doesnt have a negative impact on my case...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> I got another concern that even caused me some issues with ACS... its about dates..
> 
> For example, lets say I worked from 1st Jan to 30 Dec of an year, then the next job is from 1st jan to whatever... does this mean i am missing 1 month between dec and jan? because thats what happened once before.. they didnt count days, only months and so dec meant nothing...
> 
> any idea what to do here? most of my graduation and job dates run like this...


No one or two days is not a gap per se. A gap is weeks or months. 



Rah1x said:


> More questions (sorry but Form 80 is painful):
> 
> 7) [IMP] Dates issue as explained in the above post.
> 
> ...


8- yes

9- one period, write the explanation as "being a full time student" .... mention whoever was financially supporting you "e.g.: parents"

10- No. Fill it electronically. 

11- If I am not mistaken, the first record is to PRESENT. 


Rah1x said:


> 12) is it ok to answer the question "D*o you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?*" with "No"? I mean I hope this doesnt have a negative impact on my case...


No negative impact, you are applying for immigration and might end up anywhere and are allowed to live anywhere. 

Remember, Form 80 is not just for immigrants, many people are asked to fill it for other temporary visas tourist, student, Business visitor, family visitor ..... in such case, you MUST know and inform of your whereabouts.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Ok, thanks alot,.. really helpful...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

I got another question... its about Personal Contact is Australia...

Their cell numbers must start with the country code 06? or just cell numbers that start with 04?

Thanks..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> I got another question... its about Personal Contact is Australia...
> 
> Their cell numbers must start with the country code 06? or just cell numbers that start with 04?
> 
> Thanks..


Potato Potatoe my friend  ..... doesn't matter, and COs have IQs higher than that of Dinosaurs so they will understand if you write it either way


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Potato Potatoe my friend  ..... doesn't matter, and COs have IQs higher than that of Dinosaurs so they will understand if you write it either way


hahahaha.. ur right..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

I got an issue here..I cant seem to remember the date of my Primary School start! nor could I find any document about it...

Also, the family names of my siblings has different spelling than my sir name.... Is this an issue?

Thanks..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> I got an issue here..I cant seem to remember the date of my Primary School start! nor could I find any document about it...
> 
> Also, the family names of my siblings has different spelling than my sir name.... Is this an issue?
> 
> Thanks..


Write as much as you can remember


No it is not an issue


and, you need to take a pill for anxiety ...... CHILL MAN  .......


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello Dears,

I need one suggestion regarding NAME. If anyone had similar scenario or experience, please guide.

In all my school, college, university and national ID documents, I have used my name as

*Md.* AAAA BBBB

but in passport, I have used *Mohammad* AAAA BBBB. I am using Mohammad in my visa application also.

Now, is it required to mention/explain this change between [Mohammad] and [Md.] in my application/form 80/form 1221? Or can I ignore this? If I have to mention this, then where and how I will do that?

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> I need one suggestion regarding NAME. If anyone had similar scenario or experience, please guide.
> 
> ...


Form 80, Question 5

Form 1221, Question 2


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi There,

I have quick query about filling Form 80 - Part G Education - Question 20 which says
20 Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
Education/qualifications includes:
• college/vocational schools
• university
• research/thesis
• specialist training
• skill/trade qualifications.
Note: If you are applying for a Refugee and Humanitarian visa, you must provide details of all education and qualifications since birth.


1- Should I mention only my BSc Degree or I am supposed to mentioned Secondary and Higher Secondary education as well?

2- I have certain professional certifications e.g. Project Management Professional (PMP), IT Service Management, Microsoft Certified Professional... there certifications are awarded by passing the exam that can be prepared by self-study... Should I include these certifications?


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

shabdullah said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have quick query about filling Form 80 - Part G Education - Question 20 which says
> 20 Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
> ...



would u plz update us about what u did in this questions


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

I mentioned only my BSc degree and didn't include any of the certifications or primary eduation


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

hello everyone,

when i try to enter dates i form 80 using adobe or foxit readers , i write for example 10/06/1987 using their reqired format dd/mm/yyyy , but it is transformed automatically into 10-jun-1987 ..... am i missing something or anybody else faced the same issue?? thanks in advance


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

I am new member on this forum. I have recently applied for 489 visa. I have just paid visa fee and haven't uploaded any documents yet. Should I upload attested copies of the original documents for degree , birth certificate etc or scan of the original documents should be uploaded. And is it mandatory to upload form 80 and 1221 for both of us ( I and my wife)


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

My questions about form 80 are 
Q6 do you have currently have citizenship from any country ?
q22 why are you travelling to Australia
q24 are you applying for temporary visa 
as I am applying for 489 should I say yes or no


----------

